# MRI of Sacrum and Coccyx



## Kris Cuddy (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Got a great debate on what code should be used for an MRI of the sacrum and coccyx as to whether it should be the MRI code for pelvis, or the MRI code for lumbar with notation to go down to the sacrum and coccyx.

Got any suggestions? Got any documentation proving whether it should be one or the other?

Thanks!

Kris


----------



## jwhite1279 (Sep 17, 2008)

kforkismet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Got a great debate on what code should be used for an MRI of the sacrum and coccyx as to whether it should be the MRI code for pelvis, or the MRI code for lumbar with notation to go down to the sacrum and coccyx.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I'm searching some documentation but I seem to remember that it was dependant on carrier as to how you would code and report it. YOu can not report 2 Pevis and there is no opportunity to append bi-lat modifier. Seems that MRI-L/spine and MRI Pelvis is most accepted, I'm looking through our billing records and soem other documentation and will follow up with findings. I would also like to hear what others have to say on this...thanks for the post and great question!


----------



## KALPANA_K@DELL.COM (May 3, 2018)

jwhite1279 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm searching some documentation but I seem to remember that it was dependant on carrier as to how you would code and report it. YOu can not report 2 Pevis and there is no opportunity to append bi-lat modifier. Seems that MRI-L/spine and MRI Pelvis is most accepted, I'm looking through our billing records and soem other documentation and will follow up with findings. I would also like to hear what others have to say on this...thanks for the post and great question!




Hi,

You should report exams of the sacrum and sacroiliac joints with a pelvis MRI code (72195-72197).


----------

